# Diamond doves outdoors



## nancyandcleo (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi, everyone. Just a basic question--we now live in North Florida, and we have four diamond doves (mom, dad, and two adolescent kids  ). I've put them in a large flight cage, so they have plenty of room to fly around. We live in a condo with a balcony, and I'd like to keep the doves out there in their flight cage as much as possible--it just seems nicer for them, and it will minimize the indoor mess from tossed seeds, etc.
Are there any basic precautions I should take when doing this? Can they be outside at night and, if so, should I cover the cage? Anything else?
Thank you!

Nancy

P.S. For any of the board's old-timers who remember my "triplegic" (paralyzed, with a broken wing) pigeon Cleo--we just passed her 10-year anniversary with me, and she's just as feisty, smart, and loving as ever...Love that bird like crazy...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Certainly, they will be more vulnerable to mosquitoes and possible pox. I would make sure the flight is enclosed with screen to protect them and a place where they can have shade.


----------



## nancyandcleo (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you! Mosquitoes aren't really a problem here because we're right on the beach (lots of breezes that keep them away) and they're controlled by the condo property as well. I'm not sure what you mean by "pox"--what is that? They are in the shade all day, unless I move them partly into the sun for a while so that they can bathe in it--it seems to make them happy.

Portland, huh?! I miss it--I went to Reed, but I haven't been back since '85...


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

I keep Diamond Doves out year round...but they are kept in a loft with an attached flight. If you are going to keep Diamond Doves outdoors...they need a place where they can get out of the elements of the weather...and away from predators like hawks, cats, raccoons, etc. I can't imagine keeping my Diamonds outdoors in just a cage...with no place for them to go and get out of a storm...or get away from cats, hawks, raccoons, etc. 

Dawn


----------



## nancyandcleo (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks, Dawn. We're on the 2nd floor--I don't think anything could climb up. I've thought about hawks, but I can't imagine one being able to get into the cage (it's very big and quite sturdy), even if it tried (most of the hawks around here are ospreys, so they're a lot more interested in hanging out at the beach and fishing in the ocean). The balcony is covered and sheltered, and in case of really severe weather it's easy to just bring everyone inside. I'm around most of the time--I wouldn't just leave them to their own devices for long periods of time. Maybe I'll just plan to bring them in whenever I go anywhere.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Although I personally have never seen it verified, there have been stories of terns, sea gulls, and other "sea birds" attacking and even eating pigeons and doves. Depending on the space between the bars of your cage, they might be able to reach in with their bills and catch a scared bird while it frantically tries to fly. 

Not trying to scare you but you might be better off leaving the cage just inside and behind the screen door. This would still allow the bird fresh air and sunshine without the risk of a direct attack on the bird. 

Just another opinion.


----------



## nancyandcleo (Apr 1, 2011)

It would have to be one VERY determined sea bird (not that sea birds can't be VERY determined about eating!)--the bars are probably just 1/2 or 3/4" apart. But you're all making me think again about the idea. Maybe I'll just keep them out when I'm around and close by...

Thank again!

Nancy


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

They should do just fine!


----------



## nancyandcleo (Apr 1, 2011)

So far, so good! I've had the male, Ruby, for probably about 11 or 12 years now, so I guess I'm doing something right. He's a serious family man, for such a geezer of a bird...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

from explaining more..they do sound just fine.. If you think you need anymore pointers.. post a picture of the setup.. oh.. I love the beach you are lucky!


----------



## nancyandcleo (Apr 1, 2011)

Can't complain (about the beach... 
I actually just had to go and bring them in because there was a thunderstorm. They're surrounded on 2 1/2 sides by walls, and are far back from the opening of the balcony, but it can rain sideways a lot around here!
I was thinking of taking the picture. I just have to get off of my lazy butt and take it and upload it.
Thanks!

Nancy


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm jealous of the beach too! Maybe we need to make a week long visit to make sure that your set up is really good for your birds. Just kidding,,,,or not!


----------



## nancyandcleo (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey--if I had the room, pigeon- and dove-lovers would be welcome! This message board has helped me through so many birdie crises through the years, when no one else could see much of a point in trying to save the life of a pigeon (especially around NYC).

Thanks so much for offering to do an "inspection"!!


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

No problem!. Happy to hear that the board has been so helpful. We are very lucky to have experienced caregivers with the knowledge, expertise, and caring attitude to help so many people and their birds.


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Possible*

They are more vulnerable to diseases, and you just need to be sure that have shade from the sun in certain spots of the flight cage, and that it is completely secure from predators. With all of that in mind, I think they should be fine outside.


----------



## nancyandcleo (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you! They're actually almost completely in shade, and protected on 3 sides by walls. I really don't think that predators are an issue up here on the 2nd floor of a quite populated condo building. I also cover the flight cage with a plastic tablecloth--with space for ventilation, of course--when there's a chance of sideways rain... 
HOWEVER--funny that you wrote today...I've had them out for a few weeks now, and they've been quite happy. As I wrote here earlier, mosquitoes are almost NEVER a problem here, especially on the beach side where there are a lot of breezes. But the recent storm left us with a lot of still-undrained water in the area, and just last night mosquitoes started showing up in unheard-of numbers! It's horrible. So, for the time-being (maybe for the rest of the summer if things don't dry up), the doves are back indoors. It's more of a mess, but I'm really worried about their being bitten (hell--I'm worried about being bitten myself, for that matter! Not a big mosquito fan, to say the least...).


----------

